
Inside Facebook by Karel Baloun - danw
http://www.fbbook.com/promo/mashable/read.php
======
Sam_Odio
Good book, unfortunately the mashable URL only gives you free access for the
next ~30 hours.

Positive karma for the first person who creates a script to scrape this, and
then put it up on scribd... ;)

------
jtoy
get the book:

require 'open-uri';(1..48).to_a.each{|x|
open('<http://www.fbbook.com/promo/mashable/read.php?p='+x.to_s){|u|>
File.open("page_#{x}.html","w"){|f|f.puts u.readlines}}}

~~~
omouse
What is that? Perl? ;P

~~~
jey
Looks like ruby.

wget -r can probably do the same thing and is easier.

------
danw
Theres another url that gives permanent free access but I can't find the link
currently :s

